# ملخص تقرير تدريبي + الفصل الاول من تقرير التدريب



## مهندس محمد يامن (7 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم،،،

هذا ملخص تقرير تدريبي في المستشفى + الفصل الاول من التقرير

أنزل المرفقات انشاء الله سوف تستفيد والله ولي التوفيق


يتبع الفصل الثاني من التقرير>>>



اخوكم مهندس/ محمد يامن


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (7 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الأخ محمد يامن .

جزاك الله خيرأ ونفعأ وعلمأ .

تحياتي لك بالتوفيق ان شاء الله .

البغدادي


----------



## eng_3YASH (8 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكور م. محمد يامن ننتظر المزيد


----------



## مهندس محمد يامن (9 سبتمبر 2006)

*الفصل الثاني من تقرير التدريب قسم Icu*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،،،

اريد ان اعتزر عن عدم اظهار التقرير بالصور لان المرفق لم يقبل وذلك لكبر حجم الملف اذا كان هناك حل الرجاء مساعدتي والله ولي التوفيق.

اخوكم مهندس/ محمد يامن


----------



## Bioengineer (9 سبتمبر 2006)

ألف شكر يامهندس محمد

شاهدت التقرير وهو يحتوي على صورتين فقط
لذا يمكنك اضافتهما مرة أخرى في رد
اذا كان حجمها كبير فلاحظ ان الأمتداد لهما bmp
قم بالتغيير الى jpg وسيقل الحجم كثيرا
وذلك عن طريق فتح الصورة ثم save as ولكن حدد الامتداد jpg


----------



## مهندس محمد يامن (10 سبتمبر 2006)

*الفصل الثاني من تقرير التريب قسم Physiotherapy*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،،،

يتبع الفصل الثاني من تقرير التدريب قسم Neuro-Electrophysiology + Emergency + 
CSSD


أخوكم المهندس/ محمد يامن


----------



## م التحبو (10 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا اخى المهندس محمد يامن وننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (10 سبتمبر 2006)

موضوع رائع

بارك الله بك 

البغدادي


----------



## مهندس محمد يامن (11 سبتمبر 2006)

*الفصل الثاني من تقرير التدريب قسم Neuro-Electrophysiology+Emergency+CSSD*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله،،،

ارجو ان ينال اعجابكم.....


يتبع الفصل الثاني من تقرير التدريب قسم Radiology>>>


أخوكم مهندس/ محمد يامن


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (12 سبتمبر 2006)

*مثابر*

جزاك الله الف خير 

نتطلع بشوق لأنجازاتك المميّزة:77: :77: :77: 

تسلم لنا 

البغدادي:55:


----------



## samerwnos (13 سبتمبر 2006)

ممنون اخي وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس محمد يامن (13 سبتمبر 2006)

*الفصل الثاني من تقرير التدريب قسم Radiology*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،،،

ارجوا ان ينال اعجابكم والله ولي التوفيق....


يتبع الفصل الثاني من تقريرالتدريب قسمOperating-Theatre >>>


اخوكم مهندس/ محمد يامن


----------



## مهندس محمد يامن (13 سبتمبر 2006)

*الفصل الثاني من تقرير التدريب قسم Operating-Theatre*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،،،

ارجوا ان ينال اعجابكم جميعا........

يتبع الفصل الثاني من تقرير التدريب قسم LAB>>> 


اخوكم مهندس/ محمد يامن


----------



## مهندس محمد يامن (13 سبتمبر 2006)

*الفصل الثاني من تقرير التدريب قسم Lab الجزء الاول*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،،،


ارجو ان ينال اعجابكم وان تستفيدوا منه.......


يتبع الفصل الثاني من تقرير التدريب قسم LAB الجزء الثاني>>>



أخوكم المحب لله/ مهندس محمد يامن


----------



## مهندس محمد يامن (13 سبتمبر 2006)

*الفصل الثاني من تقرير التدريب قسم Lab الجزء الثاني*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته،،،



يتبع الفصل الثاني من تقرير التدريب قسم LAB الجزء الثالث>>>


اخوكم/ مهندس محمد يامن


----------



## مهندس محمد يامن (13 سبتمبر 2006)

*الفصل الثاني من تقرير التدريب قسم Lab الجزء الثالث*

اسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،،،


الفصل الثاني من تقرير التدريب قسم Lab الجزء الرابع>>>


أخوكم/ مهندس محمد يامن


----------



## مهندس محمد يامن (13 سبتمبر 2006)

*الفصل الثاني من تقرير التدريب قسم Lab الجزء الرابع*

السلام عيكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،،،

ان الجزء الرابع اخر جزء من قسم المختبر ارجوا ان ينال اعجابكم وسامحونا ان كان هناك اخطاء او اذا كنا قد نسينا ذكر اجهزه مهمه في المختبر والله ولي التوفيق.....


يتبع الفصل الثاني من تقرير التدريب قسم Ward+workshop>>>


أخوكم/ مهندس محمد يامن بمبوق


----------



## Bioengineer (13 سبتمبر 2006)

ألف شكر وتسلم على جهودك..


----------



## ^Shine^ (13 سبتمبر 2006)

*شكرا جزيلا *


----------



## مهندس محمد يامن (14 سبتمبر 2006)

*الفصل الثاني من تقرير التدريب قسم Ward+workshop*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،،،

ان بهذا القسم قد اكون ختمت الفصل الثاني من تقرير التدريب ارجوا ان ينا ل اعجابكم والله الموفق لكل خير وما على العبد الا السعي واداء الواجب.

يتبع الفصل الثالث من تقرير التدريب Demonstration & Seminar



اخوكم مهندس/ محمد يامن بمبوق


----------



## مهندس محمد يامن (14 سبتمبر 2006)

*الفصل الثالث من تقرير التدريب قسم Demonstration&ٍٍSeminar الجزء الاول*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،

ارجوا ان ينال اعجابكم واعجاب كل محب والله الموفق.....


يتبع الفصل الثالث من تقرير التدريب قسم Demonstration&ٍٍSeminar الجزء الثاني


اخوكم مهندس/ محمد يامن بمبوق


----------



## مهندس محمد يامن (14 سبتمبر 2006)

*الفصل الثالث من تقرير التدريب قسم Demonstration&ٍٍSeminar الجزء الثاني*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،،،


يتبع الفصل الثالث من تقرير التدريب قسم Demonstration&ٍٍSeminar الجزء الثالث والاخير في هذا الفصل الشيق والله الموفق




اخوووكم مهندس/ محمد يامن بمبوق


----------



## مهندس محمد يامن (14 سبتمبر 2006)

*الفصل الثالث من تقرير التدريب قسم Demonstration&ٍٍSeminar الجزء الثالث*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،،،

ان هذا الفصل من تقرير التدريب قسم Demonstration&ٍٍSeminar هو شيق بالمعنى والمضون منذ اكثر من اربع سنوات عندما حضرنا هذه الماحضرة والندوة عن جهازا تخطيط القلب والصدمة الكهرائية فتحت لنا نحن كمهندسين اجهزة طبية باب ثالثة ممكن ان نتعلمها و نعمل بها قد كنت تطرقت لها في موضوع سابق غير تصليح وبيع اجهزة طبية لذلك ادعوا جميع المهندسيين وطلاب الهندسة لقراءة هذا الفصل بتمعن ويستخلص هذا الباب وان يعمل على توسيع علمه في هذا الباب ومن لم يستنتجه اطلب منه ان لا يتردد بان يبعث لي رسالة خاصة لاساعده والله الموفق.



يتبع الفصل الرابع والاخير من تقرير التدريب قسم Conclusion>>>

اخوكم المحب لله مهندس/ محمد يامن بمبوق


----------



## مهندس محمد يامن (14 سبتمبر 2006)

*صور قسم Icu*

السلام عليكم،،،

بفضل الله استطعت ان انزل حجم صور هذا القسم لذا ارجو من الله ان يوفق كل ساعي وراء علم او عمل لصالخ الامة


أخوكم المحب مهندس/ محمد يامن بمبوق


----------



## Bioengineer (14 سبتمبر 2006)

عفوا
ولكني استغرب لماذا لا تضعها تحت موضوع واحد لانها كثيرة

هكذا سوف يتشتت الجميع ولا يعرف ايهما ألأول وأيهما التالي

أتمنى من المشرف دمج المواضيع أن أمكن.


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (14 سبتمبر 2006)

الأخ المهندس محمد يامن .

جهود تشكر عليها وبارك الله بك يامبدع .

البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (14 سبتمبر 2006)

الأخ م/محمد يامن .

حياك الله . 

استمر والله الموفق .


البغدادي


----------



## مهندس محمد يامن (16 سبتمبر 2006)

*الفصل الرابع والاخير من تقرير التدريب قسم Conclusion*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،،،

تحية طيبة،،،

في البداية اتمنى من الله بان يوفقني لعمل كل كل الخير وذلك لأفيد واستفيد من اخوانني في بيت المهندسيين لانه ارقى من ان يكون مجرد ملتقى واتمنى من الله بان استفدتم ولو بشئ بسيط من تقرير تدريبي بالمشفى قبل التخرج وانتظروني انشاء الله في شئ جيد وشيق انتظروني ان اقدكم لكم تقرير مشروعي الاول في الجامعة الا وهوHeart-Beat monitor

اخوكم مهندس/ محمد يامن بمبوق


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (16 سبتمبر 2006)

حياك الله م. محمد يامن .

وتسلم وماقصرت وان شاء الله تكون في ميزان حسناتك .

واشكر تفانيك ونشاطك الدؤب من اجل نشر العلم .

تحياتي وتمنياتي لك .

البغدادي


----------



## heggo_90 (5 أكتوبر 2006)

بارك اللة فيك


----------



## lady moon (25 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مشكور اخي 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ماجد العلي (27 نوفمبر 2006)

جهود جبارة 
جزاك الله خير


----------



## المهندس بلكس (23 يوليو 2008)

عطاء اكثر من رائع اخي مهندس محمد يامن
بارك لله فيك وكرم وجهك
واسكنك فسيح جناته


----------



## صلاح الدعيدع (24 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## المسلم84 (4 أغسطس 2008)

الله يجزيك الخير اخي محمد
فعلا تشكر على هذا المجهود

بس لو أنك تكلمت عن صيانة هذة الاجهزة


----------



## مقشش (4 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا م. محمد


----------



## blackhorse (1 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور جدا جدا جدا والله انت انسان كريم ومن اصل كريم وربنا يوفقك


----------



## amod (1 نوفمبر 2008)

اكرمك الله وجعلك ذخرا للاسلام والمسلمين وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (3 نوفمبر 2008)

الف شكر على الملفات الرائعة


----------



## مهندسة جادة (3 نوفمبر 2008)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## uip (3 نوفمبر 2008)

اشكرك اخي العزيز ودوام الموفقيه


----------



## sunLights (12 أكتوبر 2009)

لك مني الشكر الجزيل أخي مهندس محمد يامن وبارك الله فيك 
تسلم


----------



## xdevilx77 (12 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووور بعنف يا احي المهندس محمد


----------



## bme-fuad (12 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
السادة الكـــرام رئيس الملتقى - المشرفين
إعجابي بالمنتدى ومواضيعة قد يفوق أي إعجاب لكن اواجة حالياً مشكلة التحميل لم استطع تحميل اي موضوع 
ارجو مساعدتي في حل هذه المشكلة او الإجرات المتبعة لتنزيل المواضيع


----------



## محمد عبدالله عبدله (16 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## motikh (17 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------

